# Overclocking a Laptop



## 414A4D(AJM) (May 13, 2008)

I was just wondering if it was not a good idea to overclock a laptop because of the lack of space inside the laptop and the ability to "breath"
Would it get to hot and hurt it?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

It's not generally a good idea to overclock laptops.


----------



## 414A4D(AJM) (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information... i did not think that it was a good idea because of the "compactness" so i thought that i would ask


----------

